# Do a adult education class.



## TOMBOYSUE (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I,m going to enroll in a word processing and spreedsheet class at
my further education centre.




susan


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

That's great! :clap


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Well done Susan - I hope you enjoy the classes!


----------

